# We made Death Studios "picture of the week"!



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

One of our haunt pics from last year was chosen to be Death Studios picture of the week. It shows one of our actors wearing one of D/S masks. We're flattered!:jol:

the pic










link to Death Studios home page. Scroll down a bit to see pic

http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Page/Page:1/index.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, JD! It's a great shot!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yay you!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That's a great picture.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks! I think it's one of our favorites from last year. Lewlew nailed the lighting with a small blacklight spot. The mask and costume really popped  in the darkened room. He got a lot of great reactions from guests when they walked into the last room!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Great photography!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:It honestly looks like a movie set, so proud of you guys!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

goneferal said:


> Great photography!


That's one if my favorites from this year. Jdubbya and I work long and hard to get lighting to where we want it, but jdub's son is unbelievable.with his camera. It's his talent that makes these pictures pop and come alive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great picture and perfect lighting for the shot.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

perfection!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful photo :biggrinkin:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thank you very much! As lewlew said, my son is the one we credit for our photos. He captures some really nice images that showcase our haunt theme each year. I'm already priming him for this coming Halloween!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Way to go!!!!!! So happy for you guys.


----------

